# See and be seen.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have been out most evenings this week as Dad's Taxi,(nothing new really, been that most of my working life).Getting home before midnight.
I cannot believe how many vehicles drive only on side lights and the amount of vehicles that have lights not working.
With the bad weather on it's way vehicles should have been checked over at least once a week.
I have to mention vehicles that have badly adjusted Headlamps that would never pass the MOT, or at least should not.
Don't get me started on cyclists.Or maybe I shall in another post. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes I've never understood the mindset that says.........

"I'd better put some lights on, so I'll use the ones that are less visible than the car is anyway"

Can someone explain this?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Real pet hates of mine....

The parents are belted up, the heating is on the feet, windows steamed up, the cig/e-cig in hand, FaceBook connected and off we go....

I was behind a driver not far of the aforementioned descriptive last night. Dark, wet rainy. As he/she approached the amber traffic lights, the driver braked, then changed his/her mind and decided to run a red. Just as the brightly lit, yellow vested cyclist coming in the opposite direction was about to turn right in-front of the stupid ****** [email protected]£%$^&**.

Split second from disaster, sends a shiver up my spine as I type this.

TRev


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

A taxi driver friend of mine states:
If I put only the side lights on I save the battery so my engine does not work as hard to recharge the battery.

So all night he has to struggle to see the road and is (IMHO) a danger to other road users. Imagine if we all took this opinion.

Be Safe: Be Seen Even on my bike. not all cyclists are the same.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

It is not only at night.

In low visibility -fog or spray - vehicles should be using dipped headlights and for very good reason; when one is driving a vehcle fitted only with wing mirrors one is seeing everything behind through the double rain or condensation on both the sidescreen and the mirror. In these circumstances a silverish car is nigh on invisible in the spray or fog if it has no lights, or sidelights. It is both dangerous and illegal.

The view through a dry interior view mirror and a rear windscreen with a wiper is so different from through wet sidescreens and wing mirrors. One reason the law should be obeyed, and enforced.

Geoff


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

did a favor for a friend and drove his van for last 2 weeks.
its incredible in low vision how many drive with no lights on, yesterday was on motorway with heavy spray, and if you are not paying full attention its easy to just not see a car till last seconds, the amount of school run people who drive with their kids in back with *** in one hand and phone in the other, and then park up on the yellow lines outside the schools. one driver when it was frozen actually was driving looking out of an unfrozen bit of his windscreen the size of his hand

i did think it was an offence to use mobiles while driving but when you are on the road for 10 hours you would think it wasn't

john


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

My pet hate is the misuse of rear high intensity fog lamps.
They can dazzle drivers behind and are so bright that one often can't see brake lights come on.
If you can clearly see the vehicle behind you they can clearly see you therefore you do not need rear fogs on. I think it is also illegal to leave then on when visibility is clear but you still see people driving around with them on days after any fog has gone.

Richard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have I started a can of worms   I could make a virtual endless list of illegal/stupid and down right crazy things seen on the roads over the years.
I will not stir it up --again-- :roll: by dragging the sex wars into this. But it is frightening.

cabby


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I followed a van last week through the M4 / M5 junction who had no rear lights at all at about 0600, I and many other drivers flashed him to try to make him aware of this but all I got was 2 fingers as I passed him.

The number of vehicles with only one head lamp shocks me

Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I too have noticed just how many vehicles are on the road with defective lights.

Several things "get" me.

Like the slow driver at night who drives on dipped headlamps on unlit country roads.

That surely qualifies as driving without due C&A.

I was taught to drive at least one car in front of the car in front.

How can you when that car can't even see the road ahead.

I flash them, I drive with full headlights, even occasionally switch my headlights on and off but they don't seem to get the hint.

Another pet hate is at temporary (& sometimes fixed) traffic lights.

Two things here.

When waiting at red why does everybody keep their foot on the brake thus blinding the other people waiting behind them.

The other is the vehicles stopped at red leaving their headlights on thus blinding the drivers approaching them.

Oh, and don't get me started on the drivers who think they have to put a £1 coin in the slot to operate their direction indicators.......


----------

